# Will my old pontiac rims with winter tires fit?



## JohnnyV (Dec 17, 2013)

Just curious on whether or not my old pontiac 16" 5 bolt pattern rims with winter tires will fit on my 2012 Cruze LS?

Pictures of rim size and tire size for reference: 225/60/R16


































This is whats on the cruze right now:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Cruze LS, LT, ECO, and LTZ use a 105x5 bolt pattern.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> The Cruze LS, LT, ECO, and LTZ use a 105x5 bolt pattern.


IIRC, most GM small car 5 bolt circles were 110, not 105.


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 17, 2013)

Well according to a quick google search, my pontiac rims are 115x5


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Cruze is an oddity for bolt pattern.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

The rims will not work. The tires will be ok mounted on proper rims.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

JohnnyV said:


> Well according to a quick google search, my pontiac rims are 115x5


If you had a Cruze diesel, they would! But not a gas Cruze.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If they did fit, that would definitely be interesting(Pontiac wheels on a Cruze or any Chevy as a matter of fact)


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 17, 2013)

Im not even going too attempt putting them on now since you guys said the Cruze gas is 105x5. I'll just get a new set on steelies.

Would be nice to use them though since they have awesome grip in the snow. There a bit on the wider side which i know isn't ideal for winter tires but the grip they give me out weighs the downside to them.


----------

